# My Furry family



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I share our home with a rather large ( very spoiled ) fuzzy family. We currently have 

5 rats: 1 big neutered 31 month old male named Apollo, two beautiful 1 year old girls Mei and Ember and two 3 month old girls Aura and Iris 

2 hamsters : 16 month old Lynx our white faced Robo boy , 17 month old Bear our Sapphire Winter White 

1 Cat : Emma our almost 2 year old Torti 

And last but not least the only non- fuzzy member of our family ... Finn the Betta who we have had less than 2 weeks 

I have LOTS of pictures but I do not want to spam everyone lol

If you want to see pictures I will HAPPILY add some  Just ask


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

You haven't been here very long? We love picture spamming!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL You asked for it  I will take it easy for right now though since I am on someone else's computer 
Mei ( Laying on Apollo) and Ember









Aura in her one rat Hammock ( though last night somehow 3 fit in there lol) 









Iris ... The terrified baby ( excuse the poops babies go A LOT) 









Their cage has been temporarily downsized while we prepare to move 









Lynx 









Bear 









My Emma


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

SOO cute!!! Btw, I have the same name as your cat


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

RATS!!!!

How cute, it reminds me I need pictures of my new babies.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I feel I should mention all of my pets ( except Finn) are rescues ... They have required a lot of work in fact Aura and Iris still are not where I want them. I love my babies very much, In fact my sweet Mei Mei has won over several non rat lovers. 

Wish us luck ... Apollo has to go in for a tumor removal soon and he is 2 1/2 :-(


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh no, i just lost one of my rat babies to a tumor, it couldn't be removed where it was. I wish him lots of luck, normally those surgeries go over pretty well, just a bit rough on the recovery.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Well at his age and with the size of his tumor ... we don't know how it will go but with the size of it soon he won't be able to walk so I have to try for him ... its the least I can do. He is my big squishy boy


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awww!!!!! I love that last picture!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL I caught her mid scream and yawn ... Its quite the look isn't it lol ... She is so odd


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww they're all so ccuuuuttteee! Also HAMMIES!:3


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  I love my fuzzbutt family


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

SPAM SPAM SPAM!!! Please do!


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

I can't see any pictures  and I love ratties too... <:3 )~~~


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

You can't see them? Could it be a computer issue? They are showing for everyone else. 

I posted a few pictures but its hard for me to post a bunch since I usually only have my phone.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow my reply took forever to post for some reason. Lol. Anyways, those babies are so cute!!! <3


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  I wish they got more time out than they do right now ... With Apollo's tumor all focus has been on him 

I hope to start posting more pictures soon


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Thank you  I wish they got more time out than they do right now ... With Apollo's tumor all focus has been on him
> 
> I hope to start posting more pictures soon


EEEE!!! I hope so! I want to see more pics!!
I'm sorry to hear about your baby having a tumor. I had a ham-ham who had tumors on his back legs. I had to put him down, because I couldn't stand seeing him drag himself around in pain. I cried almost every time. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Apollo is 2 1/2 and I am hoping he makes it through the removal ... I have to try something. 

I can't wait to give them back the other half of their cage. 

I love my pets a lot and I know it doesn't show in the pics but I do my best for them


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

On the contrary. It does show! I can see it in their cute little eyes! Besides, all anyone can ever do, is do their best! We all do. That's what makes good mommies and daddies to our animal babies. 

The fact that he's 2 1/2 says a lot, actually. AND there are people out there who wouldn't fight for their pets' lives like you are. 

I wish I could've gotten the tumors removed from my baby like you are yours!!!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you  The Mei Mei is the sweetest little girl  I cant wait to have my room rat proofed and let everyone run around my room all day (except Iris ... She isnt ready) 

Unfortunately there is no guarantee he will wake from his surgery ... Its a golfball size tumor and he is old ... But he would have to be PTS soon so he wouldn't suffer so its the least I can try ... If its not too outrageous ... Unfortunately money is short right now


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Thank you  The Mei Mei is the sweetest little girl  I cant wait to have my room rat proofed and let everyone run around my room all day (except Iris ... She isnt ready)
> 
> Unfortunately there is no guarantee he will wake from his surgery ... Its a golfball size tumor and he is old ... But he would have to be PTS soon so he wouldn't suffer so its the least I can try ... If its not too outrageous ... Unfortunately money is short right now


That was the problem that I had. I didn't have the money to pay for surgery to remove the tumors, so a local pet store put him down for me. I was so sad! I hope for the best for yours!! I don't think it's too outrageous. For me, my pets are family. Nothing is too outrageous for them. I can't always provide them with everything, but I do try my best. I can tell you do too! 

And OH YEA. Wow I'm bad with names. T.T


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> That was the problem that I had. I didn't have the money to pay for surgery to remove the tumors, so a local pet store put him down for me. I was so sad! I hope for the best for yours!! I don't think it's too outrageous. For me, my pets are family. Nothing is too outrageous for them. I can't always provide them with everything, but I do try my best. I can tell you do too!
> 
> And OH YEA. Wow I'm bad with names. T.T



LOL it happens  Plus there are a lot of members in our family 

I mean I hope the price isn't too outrageous ...


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> You can't see them? Could it be a computer issue? They are showing for everyone else.
> 
> I posted a few pictures but its hard for me to post a bunch since I usually only have my phone.


Nope nuffin'.

Never mind I'm sure they are beautiful.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

hmm .. Anyone know another way I can post them? I will try just the links


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL You asked for it  I will take it easy for right now though since I am on someone else's computer 
Mei ( Laying on Apollo) and Ember
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/150847_4362360013482_442461541_n.jpg

Aura in her one rat Hammock ( though last night somehow 3 fit in there lol) 
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/62303_4362355173361_2079599330_n.jpg

Iris ... The terrified baby ( excuse the poops babies go A LOT) 
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/75009_4362355893379_1855052232_n.jpg

Their cage has been temporarily downsized while we prepare to move 
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/394886_4362353053308_648616488_n.jpg

Lynx 
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/603900_4022810124947_1498447355_n.jpg

Bear 
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/550551_3419273196901_2020157390_n.jpg

My Emma 
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc6/254988_1784819976592_4478628_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/311585_3637124603050_1478128010_n.jpg


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yay now I can see them, they are beautiful. Do I see a dumbo in that first picture? So cute <:3 )~~~


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes you do  there are actually 2 dumbo's in that picture you just can't Apollos ears


----------

